# No more lube



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Are you shitting me Uber? Decent quests used to be the bread and butter that made this gig worthwhile.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You are so special, you got the whole pineapple without lube.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You only have 0 of 30 trips completed. You better get going!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Are you shitting me Uber? Decent quests used to be the bread and butter that made this gig worthwhile.
> 
> View attachment 288122


way to go uber for screwing over drivers.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You only have 0 of 30 trips completed. You better get going!


Yeah, I'll get started tomorrow. I've been away for a while lol


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have never seen a quest/promotion in my market.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have never seen a quest/promotion in my market.


I believe your market is one of the worst in the county to work in.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I believe your market is one of the worst in the county to work in.


From what I hear, all of South Florida gets screwed. Their Lyft apps don't work, the GPS doesn't work, they don't get quests, etc. Must suck to live where the winters are pleasant.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> From what I hear, all of South Florida gets screwed. Their Lyft apps don't work, the GPS doesn't work, they don't get quests, etc. Must suck to live where the winters are pleasant.


Plus it's Floriduh!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

True. Everywhere you look, Florida Man could strike at any moment.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Are you shitting me Uber? Decent quests used to be the bread and butter that made this gig worthwhile.
> 
> View attachment 288122


The irony is, they probably are patting themselves on the back, doing drivers a favor for offering anything at all.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Mista T said:


> The irony is, they probably are patting themselves on the back, doing drivers a favor for offering anything at all.


No, more like laughing their ass off behind closed doors for screwing with drivers and getting away with it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We don't get that "Quest" thing in our market.

But 30 trips in 4 days is a no brainer. I do 17-20 on average per day. But, for $25 I am not going to go out of my way.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Are you shitting me Uber? Decent quests used to be the bread and butter that made this gig worthwhile.
> 
> View attachment 288122


Scandalous!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> True. Everywhere you look, Florida Man could strike at any moment.


DATELINE MIAMI:
Uber drivers strike day 1


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

The only two Quests we have had in Charlotte since I moved here in June were a week long Uber Eats Quest, and this New Years Eve.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> The only two Quests we have had in Charlotte since I moved here in June were a week long Uber Eats Quest, and this New Years Eve.


That sucks.... I'm guessing the market isn't big enough to offer incentives?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> That sucks.... I'm guessing the market isn't big enough to offer incentives?


LOL remember........we were the start of the infamous......"Charlotte Surge".

900,000+ in the greater Charlotte city limits, 2.75million in Mecklenburg County. PLENTY big enough. Uber just wanted to use us as the original guinea pig.

Not to mention 60 cents/mile and 11 cents/minute with an 82 cent base fare (rates for Uber X).

Granted it's hella cheap to live here versus other big population cities, but still.................


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> LOL remember........we were the start of the infamous......"Charlotte Surge".
> 
> 900,000+ in the greater Charlotte city limits, 2.75million in Mecklenburg County. PLENTY big enough. Uber just wanted to use us as the original guinea pig.
> 
> ...


Wow...I had no idea.

So, it seems like they're reserving their incentives for the really, really big markets then. That's the only way any of this will make sense.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Wow...I had no idea.
> 
> So, it seems like they're reserving their incentives for the really, really big markets then. That's the only way any of this will make sense.


Honestly because I have gone so long without, it doesn't affect me. It isn't like it was something I had that got taken away from me.

Hence the word....."bonus".

I have made this statement/opinion here many times. U/L (especially Uber) is cutting back on these Quests. Eventually they will no longer offer them. Then what? Drivers who made A LOT of "extra" money will now be making WHAT THEY SHOULD BE MAKING. And new drivers that have no clue how it used to be will go on their merry way, accepting every ping, driving 18 miles for a ping, never cancelling, not longhauling, etc............which is EXACTLY WHAT UBER WANTS.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> And new drivers that have no clue how it used to be will go on their merry way, accepting every ping, driving 18 miles for a ping, never cancelling, not longhauling, etc............which is EXACTLY WHAT UBER WANTS.


Exactly! As long as they have fresh bodies to replace the old grumpy vets, their scam wheel keeps turning.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Exactly! As long as they have fresh bodies to replace the old grumpy vets, their scam wheel keeps turning.


And......trying to be "politically correct" here..........they REALLY don't want new drivers to have very much grasp of the English language, or college educated, or able to possess Internet access to be able to read articles on how much money Uber is losing, or knowing why to stay away from the airport Queues, etc.

90% of the members here are the enemy of Uber. The other 10% are the do-gooders, or Uber surrogates, or just trolls looking to get off on playing Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Soars (Jan 2, 2019)

The incentives in the LA area were just as bad this week. I think it was $25 for 25 trips. $55 for 55 trips.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> more like laughing their ass off behind closed doors for screwing with drivers and getting away with it.


That's right. Unlike Travis who would leave the door wide open so he could laugh directly into our faces.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> That's right. Unlike Travis who would leave the door wide open so he could laugh directly into our faces.


I don't know which is worse.......having it thrown in your face right upfront.......or sneaking around and telling lies or half truths.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> I don't know which is worse.......having it thrown in your face right upfront.......or sneaking around and telling lies or half truths.


Up front is always better. I rather get stabbed in the chest than in the ass.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Pax Collector said:


> That sucks.... I'm guessing the market isn't big enough to offer incentives?


Until a recent crappy quest at New Year's Eve I have not had any in Houston. So market size is not the issue. Availability of cheap labor is.

Our referral is $10. And the driver has to do 100 trips in 30 days. So that tells you...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Our referral is $10.


Sheesh....who would want to make enemies for that life changing money


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I rather get stabbed in the chest than in the ass.


I'd rather get stabbed in the ass than poked.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Until a recent crappy quest at New Year's Eve I have not had any in Houston. So market size is not the issue. Availability of cheap labor is.
> 
> Our referral is $10. And the driver has to do 100 trips in 30 days. So that tells you...


I read an article somewhere the last day or two where it shows Uber's breakdown of losses and payouts. I am quite sure the article is linked here, but I am going to relink it. According to the article, Uber pays out $427 million in incentives in one quarter. Now what is their definition of "incentive"? Because if it is Quests or referrals or some other "bonus", no wonder the company bleeds money.

https://news.crunchbase.com/news/understanding-uber-loses-money/


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> I read an article somewhere the last day or two where it shows Uber's breakdown of losses and payouts. I am quite sure the article is linked here, but I am going to relink it. According to the article, Uber pays out $427 million in incentives in one quarter. Now what is their definition of "incentive"? Because if it is Quests or referrals or some other "bonus", no wonder the company bleeds money.
> 
> https://news.crunchbase.com/news/understanding-uber-loses-money/


As long as they have drivers to pay commissions to, they'll never turn profit. Incentives keep drivers working longer, put in more hours and keeps the service reliable. They can't completely do away with it. Now, they might try and raise prices for riders but then, that would mean more competition and loss of customers that are used to paying $4 fares.

Now sure how they'll swing that IPO but 2019 is going to be an interesting year regarding Uber. The same goes to Lyft.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> As long as they have drivers to pay commissions to, they'll never turn profit. Incentives keep drivers working longer, put in more hours and keeps the service reliable. They can't completely do away with it. Now, they might try and raise prices for riders but then, that would mean more competition and loss of customers that are used to paying $4 fares.
> 
> Now sure how they'll swing that IPO but 2019 is going to be an interesting year regarding Uber. The same goes to Lyft.


My guess is they are looking at the IPO much like the money they got from Toyota, or the money they got in the first quarter of 2018. Something to fatten the coffers to make their company look more profitable then it really is. You can only spray Febreeze onto a pile of dung for so long.

And investors don't care one bit about Uber the company. Gordon Gekko and Blue Star Airlines anyone? They will invest until it's time to sell, and that's going to leave Dara holding the bag of Febreeze-smelling dung. This IPO is going to be a bandaid for Uber.

I truly wonder how much power Ronald Sugar has given Dara. I look at Dara as like an NFL GM, and Sugar as the owner (Sugar as Chairman trumps Dara as CEO). If this IPO doesn't go public in 2019, does Dara get the boot? I mean I simply cannot believe a company that loses THIS much money quarter after quarter after quarter (from what I read their 3rd quarter net losses increased 39%) would keep the hierarchy in place.

And FWIW (unless I have seen misleading info; if so feel free to correct me), many here have quoted Dara's salary at something like $200 million (or thereabouts). It actually is erroneous. When he left Expedia, he was under contract to them until 2020. He had to un-vest his stock options with them which was valued at $184 million, to take the Uber position which paid him $200 million. So that is only a net gain of $16 million; in fact his quoted salary is $6.4million. Now yes he probably has some sweetened deal, but IMO it is SOLELY determined by this IPO getting off the ground. Again, if there is different info out there to show I am wrong, please direct me to it.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> My guess is they are looking at the IPO much like the money they got from Toyota, or the money they got in the first quarter of 2018. Something to fatten the coffers to make their company look more profitable then it really is. You can only spray Febreeze onto a pile of dung for so long.
> 
> And investors don't care one bit about Uber the company. Gordon Gekko and Blue Star Airlines anyone? They will invest until it's time to sell, and that's going to leave Dara holding the bag of Febreeze-smelling dung. This IPO is going to be a bandaid for Uber.
> 
> ...


You've pretty much nailed it there.

As far as Dara's salary, that figure is a bit exaggerated. What he's worth on paper is quite different from his annual compensation.


----------

